# Lane Assist Error Message - Deactivated/Not Available



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

With just 400 miles on her, I just got my first Error message - Lane Assist deactivated and no longer available.

Anybody else...any ideas?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did the OM say about this?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> With just 400 miles on her, I just got my first Error message - Lane Assist deactivated and no longer available.
> 
> Anybody else...any ideas?


I don't remember seeing this with others. Just drop by the dealer have them do a read and may be reset the error and see if it comes back again.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Lane Assist Error Message*



Hfqkhal said:


> I don't remember seeing this with others. Just drop by the dealer have them do a read and may be reset the error and see if it comes back again.


Thank you for that - As a discussion topic I want to explore the subject on a more technical level with owners who have actual experience with the Lane Assist technology.


----------



## idrw (Nov 22, 2018)

Had this happen once while driving in snow. It activated again after parking and removing the snow on the front wind shield and the emblem on the grill hiding the radar.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that - As a discussion topic I want to explore the subject on a more technical level with owners who have actual experience with the Lane Assist technology.


What type of technical points you are looking for?

The lane assist system in the Atlas has so far been working perfect in every aspect for me. You want to know what more you can do with lane assist look at the OBD11 and the VCDS threads as there is way to enabled in adaptations to even make lane assist better. But before doing that you need to resolve the issue you have first. Is something blocking the assist like was said above or is the system technically malfunctioning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> What type of technical points you are looking for?
> 
> The lane assist system in the Atlas has so far been working perfect in every aspect for me. You want to know what more you can do with lane assist look at the OBD11 and the VCDS threads as there is way to enabled in adaptations to even make lane assist better. But before doing that you need to resolve the issue you have first. Is something blocking the assist like was said above or is the system technically malfunctioning.
> 
> ...


Perhaps someone who has actually experienced the Lane Assist error can add to the conversation regarding its causes and/or steps taken by VW in resolving the issue, mechanically, software, etc...


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Interesting...*

Thank you for that...nothing blocking anything. I've also restarted the car several times and the error returns. When attempting to manually activated the Lane Assist in the Infotainment system, I receive a 'Not Available At This Time' message. I'm not overly concerned, I'll take it in for service eventually - an interesting aside, I checked the online CarNet diagnostics feature, and no error was detected by CarNet. Thanks again. TW

Anybody else...


----------



## msuterski (Jan 4, 2018)

Mine had the same issue. I think the dealer replaced the sensors/cameras.

The car has been at the dealership for weeks because new sensors require calibration and the dealer did not have the equipment nor the stuff was trained to do the calibration.

The delay and no updates from the dealer were very annoying and I was very close to start the lemon law process the the customer support.

Make sure your dealer is ready to perform the calibration or try finding a different one.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

msuterski said:


> Mine had the same issue. I think the dealer replaced the sensors/cameras.
> 
> The car has been at the dealership for weeks because new sensors require calibration and the dealer did not have the equipment nor the stuff was trained to do the calibration.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone leave their derivable vehicle at the dealer if they are not ready to work on it? :screwy:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

msuterski said:


> Mine had the same issue. I think the dealer replaced the sensors/cameras.
> 
> The car has been at the dealership for weeks because new sensors require calibration and the dealer did not have the equipment nor the stuff was trained to do the calibration.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry you're having such a hard time getting this fixed, but I so glad you shared this with us. Did you finally get things working?

I've noticed that after I got the Lane Assist deactivation error, the ACC also stopped working - I think the two systems are linked somehow within the computer, although I believe the Lane Assist sensor in on the windshield and the ACC sensor is in the grill. Did your dealership replace both sensors? Do each (ACC and Lane Assist) require calibration if replaced?

I was just at my local dealership today and have an appointment for next week.

TW


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Just had this checked out by the dealer today as well, waiting for a new camera, lane keep and ACC are all intertwined. Fortunately for me, I’m still driving my car but I have it documented on an RO for good measure.

-Charles


----------



## Gerryik (Mar 22, 2019)

I had this error the day after I picked up my 2018 SEL. The dealer had to replace “a module” which involved taking the front bumper off. I didn’t get any more details than that. Now it works. Hopefully it’s not a recurring fault.


----------



## msuterski (Jan 4, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm really sorry you're having such a hard time getting this fixed, but I so glad you shared this with us. Did you finally get things working?
> 
> I've noticed that after I got the Lane Assist deactivation error, the ACC also stopped working - I think the two systems are linked somehow within the computer, although I believe the Lane Assist sensor in on the windshield and the ACC sensor is in the grill. Did your dealership replace both sensors? Do each (ACC and Lane Assist) require calibration if replaced?
> 
> ...


Yes, the ACC was also inactive. I do not remember exactly what was replaced. Everything is working fine after the fix. This and the dead pixels in the infotainment screen were the only issues I had with the car so far. Otherwise the car is great. The cheap plastic trim pieces work great with kids in the back. Family friendly.

I tend to have the Lane Assist turned off while driving around the city. I do not feel comfortable having it on outside of highways. It sometimes acts in weird ways.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Lane Assist Camera replacement after 1 month*



msuterski said:


> Yes, the ACC was also inactive. I do not remember exactly what was replaced. Everything is working fine after the fix. This and the dead pixels in the infotainment screen were the only issues I had with the car so far. Otherwise the car is great. The cheap plastic trim pieces work great with kids in the back. Family friendly.
> 
> I tend to have the Lane Assist turned off while driving around the city. I do not feel comfortable having it on outside of highways. It sometimes acts in weird ways.


The dealership told me today (1 month after purchase) that the Lane Assist Camera needs replacing - parts on order. And I did check on their ability to properly calibrate after install - thanks for the heads-up.

TW


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

What did the dealership advise you of the problem found?


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

Unless you have a failed part, there is another scenario. 

Just keep driving it, on the highway. The radars are always using reference points, if something happened before you had the error, try to remember 30 minutes or miles before the error message... hit a pothole, big water puddle... it could have “disturbed” an axis... if the radar is “learning” adjusted reference information, then, functions may be deactivated or restricted, until the learning is finished, mechanical sensor calibration by the dealer are not required. It is designed to recalibrate itself.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Driver Assistance Systems Front Camera – R242*



OsirisTDI said:


> Unless you have a failed part, there is another scenario.
> 
> Just keep driving it, on the highway. The radars are always using reference points, if something happened before you had the error, try to remember 30 minutes or miles before the error message... hit a pothole, big water puddle... it could have “disturbed” an axis... if the radar is “learning” adjusted reference information, then, functions may be deactivated or restricted, until the learning is finished, mechanical sensor calibration by the dealer are not required. It is designed to recalibrate itself.


Thank you for that – point taken. I just wish that were the case here. The Tech did not explain why the camera needed replacing, just that it does. More than 400 miles have been driven since the Lane Assist deactivated, including many highway miles, no self-correction yet.

Also, the service manual does require calibration if the camera is replaced – see Service Manual, Atlas 2017+ Electrical Equipment - Edition 04.2018: 4.1 “Install in reverse order of removal and note the following: Calibrate the Driver Assistance Systems Front Camera – R242…”

TW


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL that when the Lane Assist and Blind Spot Monitor off completely the car will still try to correct me.. usually happens when going around a bend in the road.. I feel a tug and a vibration in the wheel. Randomly, but still makes no sense.. wonder if it has to do with the camera maybe not shutting off completely? Any thoughts, anyone?


----------

